# Ar 15 ammo ban



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Well it's started. The gun grabbers are going to ban the ammunition that the AR 15 uses. They are claiming that it can be banned because the bullets are armor piercing even though they are not made of any of the materials listed for armor piercing bullets. 

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...n-control-obamas-atf-proposes-ar-15-ammo-ban/

They are also claiming that they have to ban the ammo for the safety of the police.

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...nder-guise-of-law-enforcement-safety-n1957622

Another chip out of our gun rights.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Thank an Obama fan


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

I am in law enforcement and a .223 rounds is no different than someone shooting any .30 caliber round or for that matter another .22 caliber round. Just some crock of crap to stir the pot and stick it to gun owners, and this is coming from the 5-0 himself........


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Last time I checked, you could still buy black tip 30-06.


----------



## Shoden (Dec 19, 2012)

Just to make it clear, this stupid "sporting purposes" rule is only proposing to ban one specific type of ammo for the AR-15, the M855 round. Other .223/5.56x45 ammo, including the more popular M193 round, are unaffected by this. The linked articles mention this, but if a reader doesn't click those links, the OP can appear to be saying that they're banning all AR-15 ammo.



> Last time I checked, you could still buy black tip 30-06.


All it will take for them to ban it is for non-single shot 30-06 pistols to start being sold in large quantities. I know of the TC single shot 30-06 pistol, but I don't know of any 30-06 revolvers or other pistols. Even Magnum Research doesn't make the BFR in 30-06.

Also, this is the same rule that was used last year to ban 7N6 5.45x39 ammo.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

are we talking M855 or M855A1


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know about the m855 designation but I do know about the m193 ball. It was (supposedly) banned for military use in the 60's and was replaced with the nato 5.56x45 in 62 gr. (the m193 ball is 55gr.) This was a guise to satisfy the international community who were claiming that the m193 was a inhumane weapon.Therefore our government changed the specs for nato 5.56x45 to include that they had to be able to pass thru a steel pot at 600 yards.Hence,the 5.56x45 NATO (Not .223) is a steel core 62 gr round.
It makes sense to me that this is the round they want out of supply,even though the kevlar will not stop a original 55gr. round.

Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

this never was nor never is about the bullet composition , this is a place they can make a move to grab what they can , to whittle away piece by piece , to soften the public to the term sporting purpose 

the 2nd amendment is not and never was about a sporting purpose it is about an armed citizenry being the final check and balance to an out of control government

and any government using the term sporting purpose is clearly showing they are out of control and clearly they know they are out of control (whether or not they put it in those terms) as they seek to disable the check of an armed citizenry at every turn.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> this never was nor never is about the bullet composition , this is a place they can make a move to grab what they can , to whittle away piece by piece , to soften the public to the term sporting purpose
> 
> the 2nd amendment is not and never was about a sporting purpose it is about an armed citizenry being the final check and balance to an out of control government
> 
> and any government using the term sporting purpose is clearly showing they are out of control and clearly they know they are out of control (whether or not they put it in those terms) as they seek to disable the check of an armed citizenry at every turn.




Very good! Plainly said! And as I have always said and still believe,any attempt to limit or remove the rights of the citizens to keep and bear arms should be considered an act of treason because it limits the ability of the country to protect itself "from enemies,both foreign and domestic!" As the constitution called for in the second amendment,which was written solely to add a dimension of security to the country beyond it's government!

Wade


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

A ban is a ban. A little chipping away of our rights. A little more government control. There are many rounds that will go through the best body armor like a hot knife though butter. It's just one step at a time.


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

.... That would be what is sometimes referred to as "green tip" 5.56 ammo that you may presently have or would like to purchase.

Great... That makes up the bulk of what I, er... umm... a close friend on mine likes to use.

TRellis


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

TRellis said:


> .... That would be what is sometimes referred to as "green tip" 5.56 ammo that you may presently have or would like to purchase.
> 
> Great... That makes up the bulk of what I, er... umm... a close friend on mine likes to use.
> 
> TRellis



M855 was replaced in 2010 with the lead free M855A1 so it would be interesting if this will also apply to M855A1 as they seem to repeatedly say M855 but not M855A1


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> M855 was replaced in 2010 with the lead free M855A1 so it would be interesting if this will also apply to M855A1 as they seem to repeatedly say M855 but not M855A1


I think that what will happen, if this happens, is that the "powers that be" will act surprised, shrug and then say that what they really meant all along was that all M855 ammo and any derivative, such as the M855A1, was originally what was intended. 

After all, M855 is part of an M855A1's nomenclature!!! And the M855A1 has even better penetration capability than the M855 which is allegedly the original reason for this new proposed ban.

TRellis


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Hmmmm....some green paint could yield a nice profit. Black paint a nicer profit...LOL!

Matt


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

Roadking said:


> Hmmmm....some green paint could yield a nice profit. Black paint a nicer profit...LOL!
> 
> Matt


My buddy!!! LOL

Just remember that "Buddy" is only half of a word!!!

TRellis


----------



## carasel (Dec 31, 2009)

For those of you wishing to let the ATF know your opposition to this proposal. The following contact is provided. Copied from AMMOLAND.COM

As another post stated. They just want to chip away at our gun rights.
What's next ban 22's? 




ATF will accept comments on this proposal until March 16, 2015. Email or write ATF today and tell them you oppose this unnecessary, misguided and damaging ban on commonly used ammunition for Americaâs most popular sporting rifles.


Email: [email protected]
Fax: (202) 648-9741.
 Mail: Denise Brown, Mailstop 6N-602, Office of Regulatory Affairs, Enforcement Programs and Services, Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives, 99 New York Avenue, NE, Washington, DC 20226: ATTN: AP Ammo Comments.


​


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Shortly down the line would be the "armor piercing" 30-30..........


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

Jim-mi said:


> Shortly down the line would be the "armor piercing" 30-30..........


I hunt Whitetail Tanks with those armor piercing .30-.30


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of misunderstanding and downright willingness to disregard reality in much of the discussion on the proposed ammo ban of SS109/M855. This thread is incorrectly titled, it is not an AR-15 ammo ban, thats misleading, its a proposed SS109/M855 ammo ban. Some seem to take it like OMG!!ITS THE *END* OF AR-15 AMMO!! THEY'RE TRYING TO *BAN *AR-15 AMMO!! Good grief, get a grip. Its ONE specific type. Its been on their radar for 25 or 30 years and has had an exemptiuon for that time. Is it wrong? Yes, completly. On every level. By their own standards. Even by the intent of the anti gun people that proposed it. NO rifle ammo was supposed to be covered, but they did. 3, so far, in the past 20 years. 

If this is "OMG!! THE END OF AR-15 AMMO!!", then we know that how, because they (wrongly) stopped import of steel core chinese 7.62x39 ammo 20 years ago? Yeah, the AK trade completely died after that, didnt it? Oh wait, its still the cheapest centerfire ammo around (and nobody has even suggested banning any other type of ammo for them), and theres vastly more AKs around than then. If anyone seriously thinks this is some nefarrious plan to stop people from having AR's, they'd have to do way more than remove ONE specific type of ammo with some steel in its core from the market. People need to take a deep breath and apply some rational thinking. Seriously.

Go comment on the ATF website. They are soliciting comments on this. Contact your representatives and intelligently discuss your feelings. If one cant resist the urge to act like a mouth breathing neanderthal, and you may as well save your breath and DONT HELP us by making unintelligent comments.

http://booksbikesboomsticks.blogspot.com/2015/02/dirty-pool.html

http://booksbikesboomsticks.blogspot.com/2015/02/i-hate-people.html


----------



## GeneMO (Dec 8, 2014)

Misleading or not, they are going to effective ban all AR-15 ammo. How can I say that?

Well, is .22 Long rifle plentiful???

The hoarders and preppers are gonna suck up every round of any type of AR-15 Ammo for the next several years. The govt. dont have to "ban" anything now, the hoarders will make it to where plinking as we knew is has ended.


Gene


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

The hoarders and preppers have been sucking up tons of 5.56 and lots of other calibers for years. Its come back, and the price is not too bad for the most part. M193 has been 30-35-ish cents/rd for some time. Steel core commie made ammo is low 20's cents/rd. Mk262 and Mk318 ammo is around, as is tons of different specialty loads across the spectrum.

So, why do you think they are going to ban _all_ AR-15 ammo, and what makes this different than when they stopped the steel core 7.62x39 from coming in?

EDIT: Well, it looks like Tamara said, that gun owners being easily panicked herd animals, and are driving prices up some, though there still seems to be quite a lot of ammo available.

http://www.wikiarms.com/group/223

Check out how the steel core 7.62x39 ban totally removed all AK ammo from the market.

http://www.wikiarms.com/group/7.62x39


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks this has caught the attention of lawmakers and the mainstream media. Over 100 Reps from both sides of the aisle have signed a letter to the ATF against the proposed ban.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-over-obama-administration-proposed-ammo-ban/

Dont let the attention keep you from contacting your reps and the ATF and voicing your concerns. And please try to get good, accurate info to back up your concerns. There are a number of form letters around that can be sent as is or fine tuned a bit to sound more personal.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Over 170 reps signing on to the letter chewing on the ATF about this.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Saw this a few minutes ago,



> BATFE withdraws framework for further consideration: http://www.atf.gov/press/releases/20...framework.html





> Although ATF endeavored to create a proposal that reflected a good faith interpretation of the law and balanced the interests of law enforcement, industry, and sportsmen, the vast majority of the comments received to date are critical of the framework, and include issues that deserve further study. Accordingly, ATF will not at this time seek to issue a final framework. After the close of the comment period, ATF will process the comments received, further evaluate the issues raised therein, and provide additional open and transparent process (for example, through additional proposals and opportunities for comment) before proceeding with any framework.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

In other words they found out they pushed the envelope too far. There is a lot of fear on their side. Keep the pressure up.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, it seems they got a much larger push back than theyd thought. Over 80 thousand comments, the vast majority against it, as well as Congress ragging heavily on them. Looks like reps from both sides were unhappy about it.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Between the scandals, the ak-74 ammo ban and this proposed ban, I would not be surprised if some influential congressmen have suggested the ATF could be defunded.


----------

